# 29 gal / 1 angel



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

im moving my 2 sevs and pleco to a 75, leaving my 29 virtually empty.

what i am going to do is plant it heavily (as the 75 will be all driftwood and leaves) and let my wife and daughter pick out colorful fish they like. what i want to do is have one angel in the 29. like i said, heavily planted and some added driftwood, but would a 29 be ok for a single angel over time with some other little fish the wife and kid choose? they will probably pick neons, guppies, etc. i know the angel will possibly eat the neons but i would like to keep an angel and dont want it to get beat up in the 75 with the sevs.

opinions?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

My take on this is that it should work fine. The only thing I would suggest on the angel is too try (I know this can be a tricky thing to do when the wife and daughter get their heart set on something) to go with an Angel with a more standard length finage. Some Angels can get pretty big , and a Hi-Fin variety could potentially find itself cramped . Shorter finage might help to releave that a bit. 
As far as tank mates if you get tetras go for the taller bodied and club shaped species . Angels are surprisingly good hunters, and small thin fish like neons , white cloud minnows , guppies, ect will get eaten. Some cories or ottos or both would also work well for a clean up crew.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

agree... a short finned breed will work as a solo Angel.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

nice. what if i decided to go crazy and try to have two angels? enough room in the 29?
if space will not be an issue, do you reccomend getting 6 or so and look for a couple that get along (not looking for a breeding pair)? or just be satisfied with one?

great advice on the smaller finned species of angels.

one more thing, anyone out there who keeps angels, what kind of water parameters? now in the 29 i keep it at 81 degrees, ph is at 7.0 (tap water here runns at 7.0).


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

While it can be done, I wouldn't suggest it for a non breeding situation. If two angels get along they will most likely be male and female which inevitablely leads to spawning and a hard life for any tankmates.

Your water will be fine. Domestic angels are tolerent of a wide range of water conditions. I kept them in a ph of 7.6-7.8 and very hard water , and they did fine( my tap water back in texas sucked). I would lower the temp a bit , according to the needs of whatever tankmates you choose to put with the angel . they should be close enough that it won't matter that the tank is a little cooler, or at least find a happy medium .


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

sweet, thanks joels fish. i will find one nice angel for my 29, keep it heavily planted and let the girls pick pretty fish. i am really focusing on my 75 sev tank, but im getting excited about this one too.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

I have one Koi Angel in my 29, and trust me, a single angel can have enough personality to fill up the whole tank. I don't know why they aren't suggested as Wet Pets more often because out of all my fish he is the most interactive with me. You could try some tetras or something smaller with him, I plan on putting either some rainbow cichlids or yellow dwarfs with mine to see how that goes.

If you buy a juvie definitely hand feed it as this will make your angel even more interactive.

I always get sad when I'm watching TV and the light on my tank goes out, b/c then I can't watch Beelzebub beg for attention.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

> a single angel can have enough personality to fill up the whole tank


Very true.
And be aware that on occasion you can end up with one that could eat a pit bull for breakfast.I had one once that simply could not be kept with anything . No matter what I tried to keep with him, he'd end up killing it. I even put it with my big mean fish, and he would chase my oscar all over that tank. I think that sort of thing is pretty rare, but it happens.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

One angel is the way to go in the 29.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

do you have any pics of your koi? anyone else have good pics of their angels? 
thanks again everyone.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have angels in a tall 30 and tall 33. In one tank, I just have one and it's great. The other has two, but they were rescued from a 10 gallon and otherwise I wouldn't have done it. Both tanks are heavily planted. Some nice roommates include:

A blue ram
Black phantom tetras (the females have red on them)
Pristella tetras (very perky with a yellow band on their dorsal)
Rummynoses (while not the right shape, I've not had any murders)

Also cories
And if you get a pleco, get an albino long-finned bristlenose. Your family will love it! They are like little floating fairies!


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

i love pristellas. im planning on having a large school of them in my 75 with my sevs.

good call on the albino pleco. my wife is grossed out by my big pleco, haha, maybe this one will fair a little better.

i was thinking about trying rams but in such a small tank, i figured one cichlid is enough.

my wife loves guppies and siamese fighting fish. if i give in and let her get a sff, will the angel and it be ok? i dont know anything about them other than males kill other males.


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Here is a nice one of my angel. As I was typing this he/she(i'm not really sure) did something that he frequently does when hungry. He hits the lid of the tank, which makes it pop up and is actually quite loud. So, with that said, I'm going to go feed him now.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Good streamers on the tail - usually indicates a male, small hump on the foreheead too.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

haha, thats funny. very good looking fish. i love kois.


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

HONDO said:


> my wife loves guppies and siamese fighting fish. if i give in and let her get a sff, will the angel and it be ok? i dont know anything about them other than males kill other males.


I would be more worried about the sff fish than the Angel.

They only fight there own kind, and usually only males, but when in the presence of a female, the male may start attacking others.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

so you are saying the sff would attack the angel or the angel would attack the sff?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

If an SFF and an Angel got into a fight the SFF would come out on top - but I doubt they'll pay eachother any mind - I've got a blue paradise gourami in with my angels and they don't even glance at eachother - same complex as betta fish, just better looking in my opinion.


----------



## rwolff (Mar 13, 2007)

I have one betta that is just pure evil, it used to get along with everyboy just fine but as it grew older and grumpyer i guess, he just attacks everybody, especially my angels. now he is in solitary confinment. But i had added another betta after and he did just fine with the angles, no problem. but most of the times, long fins trigger them to attack.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of my 29 gal angel setup


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

bonefide pair in a 29 is fine.. any other mix of angels in a 29 could be questionable.. I keep my pairs in 29's..every once in a while they have fights. and you have to be watchful as the males can get downright beligerant.

a ssf against an angel..I seriously doubt the SSF would come out on top..especially with one of the wild angels I have.. that freak has tried to kill everything in the tank except the BN's. and it's still growing.

btw..there are no real ways to sex angels. until they actaully spawn. humps on the forehead can be found on females as well as trailers. and some females get very large.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

lj, nice setup and awesome piece of wood. great looking fish too.
yeah, the finnage is what i was thinking about with a sff and angel possibly fighting. it sounds like its the same as any other fish, depends on the individual more than the species sometimes.

i cant wait to get my sevs out of the 29 and into their 75 so i can get started with this angel. not to mention the sevs are tearing up the nice melon swords i got for the angel tank. jerks...


----------

